# Reisedauer am Stück



## waldy (1 September 2020)

Hallo
Ich möchte nach Ihre Erfahrungen fragen.
- Wie lange dauert bei euch Reisedauer am Stück ?
- Machen Sie gerne Reise mit 4-6 Wochen lang?
- Haben Sie eine Freizeitausgleichsregelung nach 4-6 Wochen Reisetätigkeit?

Oder Sie würden Reisetätigkeit auf Normalem Job wechseln?
Gruß


----------



## wee (2 September 2020)

Hi,

ich mache alles von kurzen 2..3 Tages Trips (Service, Troubleshooting, Upgrades, Updates) bis zu 3..4 monatigen Inbetriebnahmen am Stueck.
Persoenlich bevorzuge ich laengere Baustellen, bin die staendigen Fluege oder die elendige Fahrerei leid.

Bei uns kann man die angesammelten Ueberstunden abfeiern oder sich eben auszahlen lassen, ungeschriebenes Gesetz ist, dass man normal spaetestens nach 6 Wochen eine Unterbrechnung einfordern kann, viele lassen das aber sein und nehmen lieber nach Abschluss der Baustelle direkt zwei Wochen frei.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich möchte nach Ihre Erfahrungen fragen.
> - Wie lange dauert bei euch Reisedauer am Stück ?
> - Machen Sie gerne Reise mit 4-6 Wochen lang?
> ...



Zu meiner aktiven Zeit als reisender Programmierer für Inbetriebnahmen war es so:



> - Wie lange dauert bei euch Reisedauer am Stück ?


1-2 Tage+Anreisezeit bei Fehlersuchen, kleineren Umbauten, SPS-Anpassungen
1-4 Monate bei Inbetriebnahmen von Neumaschinen



> - Machen Sie gerne Reise mit 4-6 Wochen lang?


Damals ja, hing aber auch vom Kunden und der Umgebung ab



> - Haben Sie eine Freizeitausgleichsregelung nach 4-6 Wochen Reisetätigkeit?


Nein, weiterarbeiten oder Urlaub nehmen


----------



## waldy (2 September 2020)

> .    -4 Monate bei Inbetriebnahmen von Neumaschinen


 - willst du sagen, dass du war 4 Monate auf einem Stück weg ?

Ich möchte euch fragen, wie lange sind Sie weg auf einem Stück ?
Und wie kommen mit diese Reisetätigkeit ( ab 4 Woi und mehr ) klar?
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 September 2020)

> - willst du sagen, dass du war 4 Monate auf einem Stück weg ?


Ja, immer wieder mal. Bei Produktionsanlagen mit Abfüller, Verpackungsanlagen, Palettieranlagen usw...
dauert Aufbau, Verkabelung, Inbetriebnahme und Produktionsbegleitung sowie Schulung der Mitarbeiter vor Ort 



> Und wie kommen mit diese Reisetätigkeit ( ab 4 Woi und mehr ) klar?


Das ist ja eine persönliche Sache. Manche wollen gar nicht mehr nach Hause, manche haben nach 3 Tagen
schon heimweh. Die machen dass dann auch meißtens nicht sehr lange...


----------



## Captain Future (2 September 2020)

Deine Reisetätigkeit ist einfach anhängig von der Firma. Kommt darauf an was für Anlagen oder Maschinen (Größe).
Da die meisten keine Atomkraftwerke machen kommt man auch mit 2-3 Wochen gut klar.

Ich zb. komme im Jahr auf 6-8 Wochen... für Kaugummiautomaten ;-) braucht man nicht mehr Zeit  
Finde erstmal einen Job und sammle Erfahrung. Keiner schickt einen Anfänger wie Dich für 4 Monate in die Wüste.


----------



## Benjamin (2 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> - Wie lange dauert bei euch Reisedauer am Stück ?
> Gruß


Zwischen 1 Tag und 7 Monaten - bei mir 



waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> - Machen Sie gerne Reise mit 4-6 Wochen lang?
> Gruß


Kommt auf das Land und das Umfeld an. War schon mal Monate weg und hatte mich wohlgefühlt. War ich aber noch etwas jünger ...



waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> - Haben Sie eine Freizeitausgleichsregelung nach 4-6 Wochen Reisetätigkeit?
> 
> Oder Sie würden Reisetätigkeit auf Normalem Job wechseln?
> Gruß



Für allles andere kommt es jetzt auf deinen Arbeitsvertrag und andere Rahmenbedingungen an (z.B. Tarifvereinbarungen wenn die Firma im Arbeitgeberverband ist).
Gesetzliche Grundlagen gibt es meines Wissens nach nur in Richtung maximaler Arbeitszeiten und Urlaub.


----------



## Benjamin (2 September 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Finde erstmal einen Job und sammle Erfahrung. Keiner schickt einen Anfänger wie Dich für 4 Monate in die Wüste.



Wieso nicht? Da lernt man doch am meisten und die wehren sich noch nicht.


----------



## vollmi (2 September 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ich zb. komme im Jahr auf 6-8 Wochen... für Kaugummiautomaten ;-) braucht man nicht mehr Zeit
> Finde erstmal einen Job und sammle Erfahrung. Keiner schickt einen Anfänger wie Dich für 4 Monate in die Wüste.



Mittlerweile bin ich soweit das ich höchstens für die Anlagen in den Emiraten noch mehrere Wochen am Stück weg bin. Für die Lokalen Anlagen schau ich das die so getimet sind das ich maximal 3-4 Tage am Stück vor Ort sein muss. bzw wenn ich nicht mehr wie anderthalb Stunden fahren muss fahr ich auch nach hause.

Meine Denke ist mittlerweile. Ich Arbeite um zu leben und meine Hobbies zu finanzieren ich lebe nicht um zu arbeiten.
Und die Pferde finden das nicht geil wenn man sie ne Woche stehen lässt und dann vollgas gibt.

Man muss aber auch sagen, wenn man noch Jung ist und keine Familie hat, sind lange IBS eine gute Möglichkeit erstmal ein finanzielles Polster aufzubauen. Bei einem Energieunternehmen für n halbes Jahr auf ner Oelbohrinsel als Bitschubser anzuheuern bringt gutes Geld und ist eine interessante Arbeit. Ausserdem macht es sich gut in der Vita für spätere Bewerbungen.


----------



## waldy (2 September 2020)

Hallo
Und Freizeitausgleichsregelung muss auch in Vertrag drin stehen?
Oder die Firmen machen das nicht?



> . viele lassen das aber sein und nehmen lieber nach Abschluss der Baustelle direkt zwei Wochen frei.


 das finde ich schön, wenn man weiß, das ich arbeite lieber ein bisschen länger, aber dafür Später kann man zu Hause richtig sich entspannen.

Gruß


----------



## Captain Future (2 September 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und die Pferde finden das nicht geil wenn man sie ne Woche stehen lässt und dann vollgas gibt.



Schönes Hobby.... da kann man gut abschalten..... 

Wenn man Jung ist und keine Familie hat sind lange Inbetriebnahmen in schönen Ländern eine tolle Sache.... Aber ist der Waldy noch Jung ? oder besser fühlt er sich Jung ?


----------



## waldy (2 September 2020)

> . Aber ist der Waldy noch Jung ? oder besser fühlt er sich Jung ?


- ich würde es so aussprechen - er fühlt sich noch Jung aus 

Gruß


----------



## Mrtain (2 September 2020)

In der Regel sind wir nur von Mo - Fr weg, und das Wochenende zu Hause. Hängt aber auch vom Ziel ab. Momentan machen wir viele Inbetriebnahmen über Fernwartung.


----------



## waldy (3 September 2020)

> . In der Regel sind wir nur von Mo - Fr weg, und das Wochenende zu Hause.


 - das ist Glückssache. Nicht bei jede Firma gibt es solche schöne Arbeitszeiten.

Und gibt es genug Firmen, wo nach ca. 4 Wochen, kann man 1 Woche Frei nehmen?

Oder sind alle 3 Monaten weg, auf einem Stück?

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 September 2020)

> Und gibt es genug Firmen, wo nach ca. 4 Wochen, kann man 1 Woche Frei nehmen?


Das wird man wohl selber erfragen müssen, beim potentiellen Arbeitgeber. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen
dass dies schwierig wird, vor allem weil Montagen nicht immer gleich lang dauern, es überlappende andere Montagen
gibt bei denen dringend weitere Monteure benötigt werden usw. usw.



> Oder sind alle 3 Monaten weg, auf einem Stück?


Ich denke mal, diese Frage ist nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## waldy (3 September 2020)

Hallo


> . Montagen nicht immer gleich lang dauern, es überlappende andere Montagen
> gibt bei denen dringend weitere Monteure benötigt werden usw. usw.


 - nur dafür es gibt eine Wort - Planung.
Und wenn bei Firmen geht's gut u d die hat viele Aufträge- dann müssen neue Leute eingestellt werden.
Es ist nicht umsonst würde Regel gemacht, dass nach 6 Wochen Leute haben Anspruch auf Rückreise nach Hause.

So wie einer hat hier gut geschrieben - wir arbeiten um zu leben. Leisten unsere Brot zu kaufen. 
Und nicht leben zum arbeiten.

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> - nur dafür es gibt eine Wort - Planung.



Ok, d.H. spontane Ausfälle mechanischer und elektrischer Art welche einen spontanen Einsatz auslösen werden auch vorab geplant?
Verzögerungen der Inbetriebnahme, weil z.B. eine Maschine eines anderen Lieferanten in der
neuen Produktionslinie nicht zum laufen kommt => alles vorab geplant??

Hört sich alles etwas einfach an, wie du dir dass vorstellst.

Wenn es Firmen gut geht, stellen sie sicher ein. Aber sicher nicht jeden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 September 2020)

Und ich sage mal, den Status dass man sich Montagen und Motagedauern aussuchen darf, den muss man sich auch
erst einmal erarbeiten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> - nur dafür es gibt eine Wort - Planung.
> Und wenn bei Firmen geht's gut u d die hat viele Aufträge- dann müssen neue Leute eingestellt werden.
> Es ist nicht umsonst würde Regel gemacht, dass nach 6 Wochen Leute haben Anspruch auf Rückreise nach Hause.
> ...



Mit der Einstellung solltest du deine Bewerbung bei einen zukünftigen Arbeitgeber einreichen,
der weiß dann gleich woran er ist.
Du bettest hier schon seit gefühlten 100 Jahren darum eine Stelle als SPS-Programmierer
zu bekommen. Ein SPS-Programmierer ist eine Anspruchsvolle Aufgabe, wo den Leuten oft
so einiges abverlangt wird. 

Bist du sicher das du das wirklich willst?


----------



## Blockmove (3 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> - nur dafür es gibt eine Wort - Planung.
> Und wenn bei Firmen geht's gut u d die hat viele Aufträge- dann müssen neue Leute eingestellt werden.
> Es ist nicht umsonst würde Regel gemacht, dass nach 6 Wochen Leute haben Anspruch auf Rückreise nach Hause.
> ...



Waldi hier lesen sicher auch Einige mit in deren Firmen Stellen offen sind.
Wenn man sowas von dir liest, dann überlegt man, ob man dich als Kollege haben möchte.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 September 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...dann überlegt man...


Warum,

ist doch schön wenn jemand neu anfängt und erzählt, er arbeitet nur um zu leben und nach spätestens 6 Wochen
möchte er eine Pause. Und geschult werden natürlich auch noch...


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 September 2020)

Ich würde das Ganze mal anders darstellen :  nicht jeder ist für solche Montagen der Typ - ich bin es z.B. nicht (auch nie wirklich gewesen).
Davon auszugehen, dass bei allen Maschinen, die der Brötchengeber so baut, es immer schön glatt geht und alles in 2 bis 3 Wochen über die Bühne ist ... das ist Augenwischerei ... sorry.
Wenn man so etwas nicht will dann sollte man sich einen Inhouse-Job suchen - auch die gibt es ja. Es gibt (zugegeben allerdings immer weniger) Firmen, die sich noch weitestgehend selber um ihren Maschinenpark kümmern - und sei es nur KVP (Verbesserung).


Aber es gibt ja auch Leute, die der Typ für so etwas sind. Ich habe mal einen Monteur kennengelernt (auch in meinem Alter), der zu mir sagte :  es kann mir doch gar nicht besser gehen :  jeden Abend Essen gehen, Zimmer wird gemacht, um die Wäsche muss ich mich auch nicht kümmern ... UND ... von meinen Chefs geht mir auch nur höchst selten einer auf den Keks. Der hatte natürlich auch keine Familie und das war halt sein Ding ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 September 2020)

Na dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Die ersten gut 8 Jahre die ich im Bereich Sondermaschinen tätig war durfte ich alle paar Wochen mal auf Montage. Meist 1-3 Tage, aber manchmal auch eine gute Woche. Ich habe mich immer über diese Einsätze gefreut, weil man so auch mal die Anlagen vor Ort gesehen, neue Leute getroffen, andere Kulturen kennengelernt und (ganz wichtig für mich) anderes Essen kennengelernt hat. Danach hatte ich (leider) immer an längerfristigen Projekten gearbeitet, wo die Auftraggeber so weit weg von meinem Wohnort saßen, dass ich nur am Wochenende und während des Urlaubes nach Hause kam. In der Zeit habe ich zusätzliche längere Montagen immer abgelehnt, was (glücklicherweise) klappte.


----------



## waldy (3 September 2020)

Hallo


> . Du bettest hier schon seit gefühlten 100 Jahren darum eine Stelle als SPS-Programmierer
> zu bekommen. Ein SPS-Programmierer ist eine Anspruchsvolle Aufgabe, wo den Leuten oft
> so einiges abverlangt wird.


Richtig. Du hast nur eine kleine Sache vergessen. Hast du mir in diese 100 Jahre geholfen?  
Oder Chance gegeben in SPS Bereich rein kommen?
Antwort , denke ich, weiß du selber.



> .Bist du sicher das du das wirklich willst?


Ja, ich will das gerne machen. Gerne auf die Reise gehen auch.

Du kannst auch nicht, nur ein Bier 24 Stunden trinken ohne Pause. Dann bist du auch Platt.
So wie du siehst, überall in Leben braucht man eine Pause.



> . Wenn man sowas von dir liest, dann überlegt man, ob man dich als Kollege haben möchte.


Ist das nur einzige Kriterien als Kolleger zu sein?
Nur Willen zu Reisen?
Für mich es Zählt, das Mitarbeiter halten keine Steine hinter seine Rücken. Und an wem kann man auch vertrauen.




> . ist doch schön wenn jemand neu anfängt und erzählt, er arbeitet nur um zu leben und nach spätestens 6 Wochen  möchte er eine Pause.


Ich war schon auf welche Reise gewesen.
Und das ist meine Erfahrungen.
Nach 4 - 6 Wochen besser ein mal nach Hause fahren, sich mit neue Energie aufladen, und wieder an die Arbeit los.


> . Und geschult werden natürlich auch noch...


Geschült wird sowieso jeden, ob Anfänger oder Profi ist. Auf Mark kommt jeden Tag was neues, und die Firma schickt dir Leute zum Weiterbildungen ( zum Beispiel, von Classic 7 auf TIA Portal umsteigen ).

Gruß Waldy


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Richtig. Du hast nur eine kleine Sache vergessen. Hast du mir in diese 100 Jahre geholfen?
> Oder Chance gegeben in SPS Bereich rein kommen?
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Richtig. Du hast nur eine kleine Sache vergessen. Hast du mir in diese 100 Jahre geholfen?
> Oder Chance gegeben in SPS Bereich rein kommen?
> Antwort , denke ich, weiß du selber.



Wie alt bist du, deine Bewerbung musst du schon selber schreiben.
Ich bin kein Arbeitgeber, sondern Angestellter, ich stelle niemanden ein.
Außerdem bin ich nicht dein Sozialarbeiter!



waldy schrieb:


> Du kannst auch nicht, nur ein Bier 24 Stunden trinken ohne Pause. Dann bist du auch Platt.
> So wie du siehst, überall in Leben braucht man eine Pause.



Dann ist das nicht der richtige Job für dich.


----------



## waldy (3 September 2020)

> . Dann ist das nicht der richtige Job für dich


 ich möchte erst mal sehen, wie du trinkst Bier 24 Stunden ohne Pause.
Dann vielleicht ich überlege mir, ob das Richtige Job für mich ist oder nicht.
Gruß


----------



## waldy (3 September 2020)

> . Wie alt bist du, deine Bewerbung musst du schon selber schreiben.
> Ich bin kein Arbeitgeber, sondern Angestellter, ich stelle niemanden ein.
> Außerdem bin ich nicht dein Sozialarbeiter!


Bevor zeigt Mal in Himmel auf Sterne, uns sagt man- die Leuchten nicht so Hell.
Man muss man überlegen, was hast du dafür gemacht, das die Sterne leuchten ganz Hell.

Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> ich möchte erst mal sehen, wie du trinkst Bier 24 Stunden ohne Pause.
> Dann vielleicht ich überlege mir, ob das Richtige Job für mich ist oder nicht.
> Gruß



Biertrinken ist keine Arbeit, sonder Freizeit.

Ansonsten mache ich den Job schon über 30 Jahre
und da waren auch heftige Jahre dabei.

Du willst eine Job den du eigentlich nicht beherrscht
und jammerst vorher schon rum bevor du ihn hast.

Ich bleibe dabei, es ist nicht der richtige Job für dich.
Vielleicht wirst du einfach Stripenzieher auf dem Bau.
Da bist du unter Umständen jeden Abend zuhause.


----------



## waldy (3 September 2020)

> . Vielleicht wirst du einfach Stripenzieher auf dem Bau.


Vielleicht bewerbe ich mich bei eine Firma als Stripenzieher.
Und wenn bei die Firma fragen mich, ob ich welche 
Bürge des Arbeitnehmers habe.
Ich sage Ja, fragen Sie bitte bei rostiger Nagel.

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Vielleicht bewerbe ich mich bei eine Firma als Stripenzieher.
> Und wenn bei die Firma fragen mich, ob ich welche
> Bürge des Arbeitnehmers habe.
> Ich sage Ja, fragen Sie bitte bei rostiger Nagel.
> ...




Spätestens jetzt ist vermutlich der lertze potentielle Interessent / Arbeitgeber abgesprungen.


----------



## Andre1977 (3 September 2020)

Sehr Intressantes Thema.

Da würde ich gerne eine Frage in Raum stellen:

"Wie geht Ihr mit den 10 Std. um?"

Laut BG darf man ja nicht länger als 10 Stunden Tag, 6 Wochhen lang am Stück arbeiten. So hat man es mir erzählt.
Aktuell bekomme ich mit das in manchen betrieben deutlich länger gearbeitet wird.


Reisezeit am Stück:
Bei uns gab es mal eine Zeit, wo wir 2 Wochen unterwegs waren, schon am Donnertag nach hause konnten. Das gibt es auch nicht mehr.
In der Regel habe wir 2 Wochen Steps, aber Inzwischen ist das auch Baustellen Ort abhängig.
Also:
- Im Ausland so 6 Wochen
- Im Inland so 2 Wochen

Zum schluss ist es Situationsabhängig:
- Wie die Baustellen situation ist.
- Was für Private anliegen anstehen.

MFG


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 September 2020)

> Laut BG darf man ja nicht länger als 10 Stunden Tag, 6 Wochhen lang am Stück arbeiten.


1.
Wenn man 3 Monate weg ist, heißt es ja nicht, dass man >6 Wochen durcharbeitet. Man kann ja mal
einen Tag frei nehmen ( habe ich nie gemacht, außer bei größeren Firmen, wo man Sonntags nicht arbeiten durfte ).

2.


> Laut BG darf man ja nicht länger als 10 Stunden Tag, 6 Wochhen lang am Stück arbeiten.


Wo kein Kläger da kein Angeklagter.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Vielleicht bewerbe ich mich bei eine Firma als Stripenzieher.
> Und wenn bei die Firma fragen mich, ob ich welche
> Bürge des Arbeitnehmers habe.
> Ich sage Ja, fragen Sie bitte bei rostiger Nagel.
> ...



ja gut ich bürge, dann werde ich jeden zukünftigen
Arbeitgeber abraten.


----------



## Andre1977 (3 September 2020)

Das Stimmt,

aber immer mehr Kunden erfassen ja auch schon die Anwesendheit.
Und da kommt der Konflickt.

MFG


----------



## waldy (3 September 2020)

> .ja gut ich bürge, dann werde ich jeden zukünftigen
> Arbeitgeber abraten.


Tja Nagel, du hast für letzte 10 Jahre dich geändert, leider in andere Richtung.
Ich frage mich, was macht Macht mit Leuten, weisst man keine.

Gruß


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 September 2020)

... aus meiner Sicht hat sich Helmut (jedenfalls für mich) nicht geändert - auf keinen Fall aber zu seinem Nachteil.
Ist aber alles eine Frage des Blickwinkels ...

Aber Waldy ... hast du dir schon mal durchgelesen, was du so fragst und wie DU dann jeweils auf Antworten reagierst ...?
In diesem Fall ist es wie es ist. Es gibt Firmen wo das alles schön sauber und gesittet abläuft (? meißtens ?) - es geht aber immer auch anders und darüber muss man sich im Klaren sein ...


----------



## waldy (3 September 2020)

Hallo


> . aus meiner Sicht hat sich Helmut (jedenfalls für mich) nicht geändert - auf keinen Fall aber zu seinem Nachteil.
> Ist aber alles eine Frage des Blickwinkels ...


Ja kann sein, dass ich reagiere auf Texte von Helmut ein bisschen anders. Weil aus meine Erinnerung von Forumstreffung 2009 er war sehr freundlich und Hilfsbereit gewesen.
Gruß Waldemar


----------



## Blockmove (3 September 2020)

Andre1977 schrieb:


> "Wie geht Ihr mit den 10 Std. um?"
> 
> Laut BG darf man ja nicht länger als 10 Stunden Tag, 6 Wochhen lang am Stück arbeiten. So hat man es mir erzählt.



Die 10Std sind bei uns sehr streng.
Sowohl bei internen als auch bei ext. Mitarbeitern.
Das braucht es schon sehr triftige Gründe


----------



## waldy (3 September 2020)

> . ja gut ich bürge, dann werde ich jeden zukünftigen
> Arbeitgeber abraten.


Hallo Helmut, nach dem wie hast du das geschrieben, ich habe Absage bekommen von Gute Firma.
Ich frage mich, hast du damit was zu tun?

Gruß


----------



## Mrtain (3 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut, nach dem wie hast du das geschrieben, ich habe Absage bekommen von Gute Firma.
> Ich frage mich, hast du damit was zu tun?
> 
> Gruß



So langsam ist aber mal gut oder?


----------



## Mrtain (3 September 2020)

Naja ich hatte auch schon mal den ein oder anderen spontan Einsatz und bin mittags von Köln los nach Augsburg....

IBN‘s sind in der Regel keine Reiseveranstaltungen und man sieht selten mehr als Hotel und Baustelle. So interessant der Job auch ist, er hat durchaus auch seine Schattenseiten.


----------



## Mrtain (3 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Geschült wird sowieso jeden, ob Anfänger oder Profi ist. Auf Mark kommt jeden Tag was neues, und die Firma schickt dir Leute zum Weiterbildungen ( zum Beispiel, von Classic 7 auf TIA Portal umsteigen ).



Wäre schön wenn das so wäre....


----------



## Blockmove (3 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Geschült wird sowieso jeden, ob Anfänger oder Profi ist. Auf Mark kommt jeden Tag was neues, und die Firma schickt dir Leute zum Weiterbildungen ( zum Beispiel, von Classic 7 auf TIA Portal umsteigen ).



Wir werden nicht geschickt sondern wir kümmern uns selber um unsere Fortbildung. Für TIA habe ich keinerlei Schulungen gemacht sondern ne 1500er Steuerung bestellt zum Spielen.


----------



## vollmi (3 September 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir werden nicht geschickt sondern wir kümmern uns selber um unsere Fortbildung. Für TIA habe ich keinerlei Schulungen gemacht sondern ne 1500er Steuerung bestellt zum Spielen.



was ich bei einer firma auch goutiere. Wenn man mal Technik zum ausprobieren bestellen kann ohne das man sich dafür verbürgen muss, dass sich die technik bewähren wird. Okay bei dem 1500H set haben sie mal leer geschluckt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut, nach dem wie hast du das geschrieben, ich habe Absage bekommen von Gute Firma.
> Ich frage mich, hast du damit was zu tun?
> 
> Gruß



Da du mir das gleiche geschrieben hast per PN, ob ich dafür verantwortlich bin => nein.
Ich bin nicht für deine Bewerbungen / Absagen verantwortlich.

Ich verstehe auch die Frage nicht


----------



## LargoD (4 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut, nach dem wie hast du das geschrieben, ich habe Absage bekommen von Gute Firma.
> Ich frage mich, hast du damit was zu tun?


Frage Dich lieber, ob Du selbst was damit zu tun hast.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut, nach dem wie hast du das geschrieben, ich habe Absage bekommen von Gute Firma.
> Ich frage mich, hast du damit was zu tun?



Natürlich, 
ich habe auch den ersten und zweiten Weltkrieg angezettelt, 
habe Trump ins Amt geholfen,
habe Corona in die Welt gesetzt und
Christus ans Kreuz geschlagen.

Ansonsten geht es dir gut?


----------



## acid (4 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut, nach dem wie hast du das geschrieben, ich habe Absage bekommen von Gute Firma.
> Ich frage mich, hast du damit was zu tun?
> 
> Gruß



Ist das jetzt dein Ernst?
Ich denke du hast eine Absage bekommen, weil die dort verantwortliche Abteilung der Meinung ist, dass du nicht zu diesem Job passt. Warum auch immer diese Entscheidung gefallen ist, Verständnis habe ich bei deinem Geschwafel hier durchaus.


----------



## waldy (4 September 2020)

Hallo zusammen


> . dass du nicht zu diesem Job passt.


Warum habe ich so gefragt, weil Grund Absage war sehr Komisch . 
Grund Absage: "das wie ein Mensch ich passe in Tim nicht rein."  

So was habe ich noch nie gehört.

Gruß Waldy


----------



## acid (4 September 2020)

Dann ist das eben so, und ich kann mir das gut vorstellen. Nicht jeder Mensch passt in ein bestehendes Team, ich würde in manche "Teams" auch nicht passen, weil das einen Zeitungsartikel zur Folge hätte. 

Mal abgesehen davon, du geisterst hier schon ewig rum und bringst immer noch keinen geraden Satz raus. Wenn du deine Bewerbungen ähnlich verfasst, werden die nicht mal gelesen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 September 2020)

Waldemar,

mal im Ernst. Und es ist nicht böse gemeint.

Aber:
Wenn jemand deine ganzen Themen hier liest ( wie Faule Passwort, Doktortitel kaufen und vieles vieles andere ) => bekommst du keine Einstellung als Programmierer
Du schreibst hier seit 2003 mit aber dein Deutsch hat sich überhaupt nicht verbessert => stellt sich mir die Frage, warum nicht. Keine Bemühungen...
Keiner hier wird dich in seinen Betrieb "reinholen", weil dass was dann passieren wird schon vorher klar ist und derjenige der dich geholt hat dann die A-Karte hat und sich beim
Geschäftsführer / Kollegen / Vorgesetzten erklären muss.

Ich behaupte mal, du kannst (noch) relativ wenig, verlangst aber gleich mal viel ( Freizeitausgleich, Schulung.... ), so funktioniert dass einfach nicht.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (4 September 2020)

Wieso geht denn der gute Waldemar nicht zum Beispiel Schaltschränke verdrahten
Müssen alle möglichen Leute SPS-Programmierer werden ? Die Branche ist voll von Leuten, die eigentlich woanders besser aufgehoben wären. Es geht ja nicht nur darum, zwei Bits zu verknüpfen, sondern auch, Verständis von Prozessen und Maschinen zu haben. Mich gruselt zum Teil, was da für Leute rumlaufen, und aller Ernstes meinen, sie könnten was.


----------



## Mrtain (4 September 2020)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Wieso geht denn der gute Waldemar nicht zum Beispiel Schaltschränke verdrahten
> Müssen alle möglichen Leute SPS-Programmierer werden ? Die Branche ist voll von Leuten, die eigentlich woanders besser aufgehoben wären. Es geht ja nicht nur darum, zwei Bits zu verknüpfen, sondern auch, Verständis von Prozessen und Maschinen zu haben. Mich gruselt zum Teil, was da für Leute rumlaufen, und aller Ernstes meinen, sie könnten was.



Wie gut, das du anscheinend schon als begnadeter Programmierer geboren wurdest...


----------



## escride1 (4 September 2020)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Wieso geht denn der gute Waldemar nicht zum Beispiel Schaltschränke verdrahten


Weil er mehr will, wolltest Du doch auch mal?




> Müssen alle möglichen Leute SPS-Programmierer werden ? Die Branche ist voll von Leuten, die eigentlich woanders besser aufgehoben wären.


Warum nicht? Und wer entscheidet das? Da mein Terminplan voll ist nehme ich es keinem Übel wenn er mir 1,2 Aufträge wegschnappt.



> Es geht ja nicht nur darum, zwei Bits zu verknüpfen, sondern auch, Verständis von Prozessen und Maschinen zu haben.


Das lernt man nicht am Schreibtisch.




> Mich gruselt zum Teil, was da für Leute rumlaufen, und aller Ernstes meinen, sie könnten was.


Dann wartet man bis deren Chefs oder Kunden anrufen und fragen ob man einen Programmierer unterstützen kann oder das Gewerk übernimmt. Geschieht häufiger als manche glauben.




Grundsätzlich:
Es darf aber auch jeder Programmierer werden:
Simatic S7 Programmieren 1 - 5 Tage
Simatic S7 Programmieren 2 - 5 Tage
Simatic S7 Programmieren 3 - 5 Tage
Siemens Certified Programmer - 3 Tage
Fazit: 18 Tage und man ist Siemens zertifizierter Programmierer.
Voraussetzung für den ersten Kurs: Interesse, für alle weiteren: den vorherigen Kurs.


Wenn ich einem Kunden einen Wisch zeige, worin steht das ich "Siemens zertifizierter Programmierer" bin, dann glaubt der das ich alles kann. Das dazu noch Safety, Engineering, Technology, ...., und dann noch Wissen über Anlagen und so weiter kommt - interessiert schon keinen mehr wenn er eh nicht so viel Ahnung hat.
Und da sehr viele Anlagen in Firmen aufgestellt sind die selbst kein Fachpersonal haben, ist der Wisch mit dem zertifizierten Programmierer das einzige was interessiert. Das gilt auch für internationale große Firmen, aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Francis_O (4 September 2020)

Das ist ja jetzt eigentlich am Threadthema vorbei, aber da sich meine Ausgangslage von waldys gerade gar nicht so sehr unterscheidet:
Werter waldy, ich glaube, was die anderen dir hier einfach schon in früheren Beiträgen vermitteln wollten, ist, dass man manchmal etwas mehr auf seine Formulierungen achten muss.
Mir geht das ähnlich und ich bin sicherlich auch zu jung, um dir da nun Lebensweisheiten vermitteln zu wollen, aber ich glaube schon auch, dass beispielsweise nicht jeder deinen Humor gleich versteht.
Und dann werden Anspielungen mit "24 h Bier trinken" [übrigens las sich das für mich nach: waldy trinkt in 24h immer mehr als ein Bier, aber ich glaube, du meintest, dass man eben nicht immer durcharbeiten kann, hast aber das durchgängige Trinken als Beispiel genommen?] vielleicht eher als "da macht einer immer Party und will nicht hart arbeiten" gesehen. 

Oder vielleicht auch so bei Sachen wie 4 Wochen arbeiten, danach eine Pause. Wenn Not am Mann ist und irgendwas dazwischenkommt, würdest Du doch sicherlich mehr oder weniger gerne, aber definitiv engagiert einspringen, du würdest dir nur wünschen, dass es zumindest eine grundsätzliche Planung gibt und nicht alles im Chaos versinkt?

Vielleicht versuchst Du, solltest Du noch ohne Job sein, einfach mal, eine Stelle zu finden, bei der du eher Instandhaltung machst aber eben auch etliches an der SPS.
Teilweise gibt es da ja Firmen, die die Stellen nur befristet ausgeschrieben haben, weil sie eben nicht dauerhaft Unterstützung suchen. Vielleicht wäre das was für dich?
Dann hättest Du in dem Bereich zumindest schon einmal etwas Erfahrung.

@Andre1977 : Ich finde das mit den Arbeitszeiten teilweise auch schwierig. Nicht wegen der Arbeitszeit an sich. In der Ausbildung hatte mir aber ein nicht für mich zuständiger Projektleiter klar gesagt, dass ich, wenn ich zu lange arbeite und dann während der Arbeitszeit (oder dienstlichen Autofahrt) was passiert, ich alleine die Schuld trage und bspw. auch keine Versicherung zahlt. Das stimmt natürlich auch nicht zu hundertprozentig und ist vermutlich auch immer ein Graubereich (Anordnung und Co.), aber ich hatte dann mal nachgelesen und die Unternehmen können sich wohl vom Aufsichtsamt das auch bestätigen lassen, dass täglich mehr als 12h gearbeitet werden können oder der Ausgleich (nicht mehr als 48h) nur übers Jahr getroffen werden muss.
Klang für mich zumindest danach, als sei da dann auch der Versicherungsschutz gegeben.


----------



## waldy (4 September 2020)

> .Es geht ja nicht nur darum, zwei Bits zu verknüpfen, sondern auch, Verständis von Prozessen und Maschinen zu haben.



Praktikum/ Lehrgang - Tema zwei Bitz .

Du nimmst Bits eins E0.0/ L0.
Dann nimmst du zweite Bits E0.1/L1.
Verknüpfst du die zusammen.
Und hast du Blitz in Schaltschrank gesehen? Das ist Erregnis.
Verstanden?
Nein?
Dann mach neu Sicherung rein, wir wiederholen unsere Übung 

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Praktikum/ Lehrgang - Tema zwei Bitz .
> 
> Du nimmst Bits eins E0.0/ L0.
> Dann nimmst du zweite Bits E0.1/L1.
> ...



Genau diese Kommentare solltest du dir sparen, wenn du mal ernst genommen werden möchtest


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Praktikum/ Lehrgang - Tema zwei Bitz .
> 
> Du nimmst Bits eins E0.0/ L0.
> Dann nimmst du zweite Bits E0.1/L1.
> ...



L0 gibt es übrigens nicht. Soviel dazu


----------



## Hesse (4 September 2020)

Zu „L0“ ……


  Es sind evtl. auch die vielen Kleinigkeiten, die erkennen lassen das jemand nicht ins "Team" passt


----------



## waldy (4 September 2020)

> .  L0 gibt es übrigens nicht. Soviel dazu



Entschuldigung mich bitte. Das wusste ich nicht. 
Ich muss im Buch es nachschauen, was steht da bezüglich L Normen 

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 September 2020)

Wenn du das ernsthaft nicht weißt und nachlesen musst, na dann gute Nacht.
Was hast du denn eigentlich für eine Ausbildung?


----------



## waldy (4 September 2020)

> . Wenn jemand deine ganzen Themen hier liest ( wie Faule Passwort, Doktortitel kaufen





> . Was hast du denn eigentlich für eine Ausbildung?


 - warum meinst du, dass ich habe Ausbildung überhaupt gemacht ? 
Vielleicht habe ich Doktortitel schon gekauft?

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> - warum meinst du, dass ich habe Ausbildung überhaupt gemacht ?
> Vielleicht habe ich Doktortitel schon gekauft?
> 
> Gruß



Alles klar, ich wünsche dir alles Gute für die Zukunft


----------



## de vliegende hollander (4 September 2020)

Hallo Waldemar,

Ich weiß nicht gut wie ich dir weiter helfen kann.
Aber als bewerbungstipp

Weck interesse bei der Arbeitgeber. Zeig im Bewerbung die schokoladeseite. Vorher noch nicht telefonieren.
Bewerbung als dreizeiler. Ausfürliche Lebenslauf mit Stichwörte. Keinen Roman.
Sorge das du durch die geweckte interesse zum Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen wirdst.
Während das erste Gespräch auch noch nicht alles aufdecken. Sorge das du besser da stehst als Bewerber 2.
Gezielt fragen stellen die du vorher auf papier hast.

Details kommen im 2e Gespräch.

Ich wünsche dir viel erfolg.

Grüß Bram


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 September 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn du das ernsthaft nicht weißt und nachlesen musst, na dann gute Nacht.
> Was hast du denn eigentlich für eine Ausbildung?



Dazu fällt mir nur ein:
Dumm geboren,
Nix dazugelernt,
und den Rest wieder vergessen.

Irgendwie sinnlos, dieses Thema hier.
Wie alle Themen die Waldy eröffnet.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## waldy (5 September 2020)

> . Alles klar, ich wünsche dir alles Gute für die Zukunft


Na sehen Sie, es gibt doch auch positive Sätze hier in Forum.
Das freut mich sehr 



> . Irgendwie sinnlos, dieses Thema hier.
> Wie alle Themen die Waldy eröffnet.


Eigentlich ich wollte bei diese Thema nach Ihre Rhythmus  von Reisetätigkeit nachfragen.
Und irgendwie , wie immer,  es lief anderes rum .
Ich möchte nur nach Ihre Erfahrungen nachfragen, zwischen Reisen und Freizeit.

Gruß


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 September 2020)

@Waldy:
Dazu muss ich dir, als quasi Mitleser und nicht so direkt darn-Teilnehmer, sagen :  du steuerst es immer irgendwie selbst in die von dir nicht gewünschte Richtung - so auch hier. Du bist ja nun nicht erst seit gestern hier im Forum, du solltest wissen, dass Themen manchmal abschweifen ... und das sie es ganz sicher tun wenn man der Community noch eine Steilvorlage liefert - sorry.
Du hast in diesem Thread an die ERFAHRUNG appeliert ... Erfahrung kommt von "erfahren haben" - im Sinne von "gemacht haben" oder "schon erlebt haben" - da brauchst du dich dann gar nicht wundern, dass deine Missionierungs-Versuche, die du manchmal so startest, nicht so richtig ankommen.
Aber es ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach :  mach es so, wie es Bram (der fliegende Holländer) geschrieben hat (und zwar wirklich so) und halte dich mit deinen Sprüchen "ein bisschen" zurück. Deine Chancen sind grundsätzlich nicht so schlecht - Monteure für Reisetätigkeit werden gesucht - also mach was draus. Aber denk immer dran :  ob du zu einem Gespräch eingeladen wirst bestimmt sich daraus, wie du dich im Vorfeld selbst verkauft hast ...

Gruß
Larry

Nachsatz:  ich kann mich allerdings den hier schon geäußerten Meinungen, aufgrund meiner eigenen Erfahrung, nicht verschliessen ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 September 2020)

Hier Waldy, was für dich ( evtl. ):
SPS-Programmierer (m/w/d)


----------



## waldy (10 September 2020)

Hallo
Danke, ja ich schreibe dahin meine Bewerbung.
Gruß


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> Danke, ja ich schreibe dahin meine Bewerbung.
> Gruß



Wie ich dir im PN schon geschrieben hab.
Das wichtigste ist eingeladen zu werden. Details später.
Polier deiner Bewerbung auf hochglanz....


----------

